# Ιδιόρρυθμο χιούμορ



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2014)

Ο πρόεδρος Ομπάμα φιλοξενούμενος στην εκπομπή του Ζακ Γκαλιφιανάκις (από το Lifo).


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2014)

How can you tell the difference between a chemist and a plumber? Ask them to pronounce _unionized_.

Ένα από τα αστεία (μερικά, οΘντκ) που διαβάζουμε εδώ:
*20 Jokes That Only Intellectuals Will Understand*


----------



## Marinos (Mar 11, 2014)

nickel said:


> How can you tell the difference between a chemist and a plumber? Ask them to pronounce _unionized_.
> 
> Ένα από τα αστεία (μερικά, οΘντκ) που διαβάζουμε εδώ:
> *20 Jokes That Only Intellectuals Will Understand*



Α, μερικά ήταν πολύ καλά!


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Α, μερικά ήταν πολύ καλά!


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 11, 2014)

Πολύ καλά, αλλά ομολογώ πως δεν έπιασα το 11 και το 12. Καμιά εξήγηση κανείς χημικός ή μηχανικός;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2014)

To 11 αναφέρεται στο _ανιονάιζντ _(μη-ιοντισμένος) που θα πει ο χημικός, ενώ ο υδραυλικός θα πει _γιουνιονάιζντ _(συνδικαλισμένος).

Το 12 αναφέρεται στο ότι το 31 στο οκταδικό σύστημα είναι ίδιο με το 25 στο δεκαδικό. To έχω χρησιμοποιήσει παλιότερα κι εγώ εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ά-γιουτιουμπάκια&p=48212&viewfull=1#post48212


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2014)

11: Ο υδραυλικός είναι στο συνδικάτο, unionized. Ο χημικός βλέπει μια μη ιοντισμένη ουσία, unionized.
12: To 25 στο δεκαδικό σύστημα ισούται με 31 στο οκταδικό (3Χ8+1).

:angel:: :lol::lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2014)

Να και το γλωσσικό: ιονισμένος ή ιοντισμένος;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να και το γλωσσικό: ιονισμένος ή ιοντισμένος;


Ήταν και θέμα στο 1ο Συνέδριο Χημικής Ονοματολογίας.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 11, 2014)

Εγώ είμαι "συνδικαλιστής" και το διάβαζα μόνο με αυτό τον τρόπο... χαχαχα

Ανιονάιζντ ή ανάινοαϊζντ; 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Ανιονάιζντ ή ανάινοαϊζντ;


Μάλλον το δεύτερο· αλλά εγώ είμαι ο τελευταίος που πρέπει να ρωτάτε για αγγλικές προφορές — ισοπεδώνω τα πάντα (και τρελαίνεται ο Νίκελ), η πιο ακραία μορφή Μήτσου που έχει υπάρξει ποτέ. :inno:


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 11, 2014)

Εγώ δεν πιάνω το 3 - καμιά βοήθεια;
(Γέλασα πολύ με το 7 και το 14) :-D :-D


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 11, 2014)

http://spikedmath.com/445.html

Εδώ είσαι dharvatis. Δες τα σχόλια από κάτω.


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2014)

nickel said:


> How can you tell the difference between a chemist and a plumber? Ask them to pronounce _unionized_.
> ...



Όπου πάτε θυμηθείτε, στη Λέξι όλα θα τα βρείτε: *un-ionized* vs. *unionized*, από το #15 έως το #25, σ' ένα νήμα ΧΧΧ, μα τη χημεία μου!



daeman said:


> 441 γκουγκλιές από καλές οικογένειες για το «unionized form» κι άλλες 376 για το «unionised form» σε συγκείμενο χημείας, φαρμακολογίας κττ. Μερικοί προτείνουν τη γραφή «un-ionized» ή «un-ionised» ώστε να μη διαβαστεί σαν παράγωγο του union.


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> ...
> Ανιονάιζντ ή ανάινοαϊζντ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!



Κανένα απ' τα δυο. ʌnˈaɪənaɪzd. 

Το δεύτερο έχει ανάποδα τα ν και ο. Uninoized.

A post on reddit recently asked people to tell their favorite intellectual joke. The response was huge, and you should read the whole thing when you have time. Business Insider selected the best fifteen jokes to republish. They are:

_A photon is going through airport security. The TSA agent asks if he has any luggage. _
_The photon says, "No, I'm traveling light."
_
_Pretentious? Moi?_

[...]

_Heisenberg__ was speeding down the highway. A cop pulls him over and says "Do you have any idea how fast you were going back there?" _
_Heisenberg says, "No, but I knew where I was."

C, Eb, and G walk into a bar. The bartender says, "Sorry, no minors."
_
_First Law of Thermodynamics: You can't win. _
_Second Law of Thermodynamics: You can't break even. _
_Third Law of Thermodynamics: You can't stop playing.__

If you're not part of the solution, __you're part of the precipitate__. _

_A linguistics professor says during a lecture that, "In English, a double negative forms a positive. But in some languages, such as Russian, a double negative is still a negative. However, in no language in the world can a double positive form a negative."_
_But then a voice from the back of the room piped up, "Yeah, right."_

_This is the sort of English up with which I will not put.

__How many surrealists does it take to screw in a light bulb? _
_A fish._

_Knock knock. _
_Who's there? _
_Knock knock. _
_Who's there? _
_Knock knock. _
_Who's there? _
_Knock knock. _
_Who's there? _
_Philip Glass._

_What does a dyslexic, agnostic, insomniac do at night? _
_He stays up wondering if there really is a dog.
_
http://www.neatorama.com/2013/06/26/Jokes-Only-Smart-People-Can-Understand/#!zlV05

Αν χρειαστούν εξηγήσεις, εκεί.


----------



## Themis (Mar 11, 2014)

Εξαιρετικά τα αστεία! Πιο σοφιστικέ απ' όλα μου φάνηκε το 13.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 11, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> http://spikedmath.com/445.html
> 
> Εδώ είσαι dharvatis. Δες τα σχόλια από κάτω.


Α, μάλιστα, τώρα κατάλαβα: οι δύο πρώτοι θέλουν ποτό αλλά δεν ξέρουν αν θέλουν «και οι τρεις» ποτό, οπότε λένε «δεν ξέρω» (αν δεν ήθελαν, τότε θα απαντούσαν «όχι»). Αφού δεν απάντησαν όχι, ο τρίτος (που θέλει επίσης ποτό) καταλαβαίνει ότι θέλουν και οι τρεις, άρα μπορεί να απαντήσει «ναι». Χαχα!


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2014)

Και σε ψευδοκώδικα:

*
variables a,b,c,x
if a = 1
...if b = 1
......if c = 1
.........x = 1
......else
.........x = 0
......endif
...else
......x = 0
...endif
else
...x= 0
endif
*


----------

